# new n scale layout



## kiwis (Jul 4, 2015)

Im going to build a new N scale layout. I have a heap of questions and hope this forum will help my build...

first things first

1. im not creative so want some track design ideas, im looking to use my garage and have an island style layout - maybe 4m x 1.7m.

I have scarm software but want some ideas, where is the best place to get these from. i want american style with passenger and freight rolling stock.

2. once i have my layout what is the best online shop to buy my supies?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. :smilie_daumenpos:

Two good places to start would be the My Layout thread and the Layout design thread. See what others here are doing to get some ideas. A layout table that size has so many possibilities for N scale it really hard to give advise without more information. There are many HO scale layouts that could be easily adapted to N, at least for basic ideas. 

Google N or HO layout design and use your size in the search and you'll get dozens of layouts. Use feet and inches rather than meters and you'll get more US style layouts. 
Go double the size for HO.

First thing is to decide what era, modern, transition 1950's or other. Steam or diesel. 

Walthers.com is a good place to see what is available, don't have to buy there just look. E bay also good for that purpose. 

You are probably more creative that you think once you get started. This looks neat and that would be cool, might have to try this also. Things just start happening once you get started.

SCRAM is a great tool to try things out, not too hard to learn to use. For ideas you can use sectional track and it's pretty easy.

Once you get a few good ideas post a design here and you'll get a lot of help or other ideas. 

Magic


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I hope it helps you as much as it has me. The advise Magic gave is good but also what has helped me is the track plan books that Atlas has released over the years. I like to have safety net of a layout that is guaranteed to work and then modify it to my needs. These typically have a good description as to what the purpose is (ie coal hauling, logging, etc) and also other helpful things like the track radii. Both of my layouts are modified plans by model railroader or Atlas. Walthers is good to look at online but keep in mind that a lot of stuff is out of stock.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When thinking about layout design in addition to space available,
you want to think about what you want to do with your trains.

There are two main operating factors:

Continuous running...a track that will let you set a train in motion
and it will continue around and around til you stop it.

Switching...yard tracks for storing and sorting cars as well as
building trains and servicing locomotives. Spur tracks where you
have industries that use rail freight...warehouses...stock pens...
coal mines...power plants...scrap yards...major factories...less than
carload freight stations...

The layouts that offer the most enjoyable operations combine both
of those factors...

There is one other consideration...DC or DCC...if you are starting
from scratch you would do well to go with DCC. Read up on DCC
in our DCC forum. It makes your track design, wiring and even
operations much more simple. You can have a single track main
line with passing sidings and have two trains running at the same time
one going clockwise the other counter clockwise...that makes for
interesting operating sessions. And the lights stay on, and don't
dim as you slow and go out when you stop.

If you will be buying from US on line dealers you'll find a number
of very well stocked stores with competitive prices. You might
also watch our FOR SALE OR TRADE section for values in
used equipment.

Don

Don


----------



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

I like Peco turnouts, Kato engines, and Fifer hobby supply.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There are lots of ideas out there for layouts. I struggle to come up with track plan ideas so use an existing plan and adapt it, at least you know it will work. From there I would build the bench work required. Then you can start to lay out the turnouts, but you don't need to buy any yet. If you intend going with Peco you can download templates from their site: http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans if you want a finer more prototypical look go for their code 55 track. Don't be tempted to overload yourself with a lot of intense trackwork. A layout will always look more effective if you allow space for scenery and will look more realistic. 

As Don says go for DCC from the outset, there are just so many advantages to using it and the cost increase is now minimal particularly if you go for one of the basic systems.

Good luck.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Also a good place is if you subscribe to model railroader magazine you have access to all of there layouts , and this will really get the gears turning.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale help.*

Kwis; 

Welcome to the world's greatest hobby; and this forum.
Collectively the members here have centuries of model railroad experience. We have a lot of old farts( including me!) on the forum. we are also a pretty loose bunch; and less likely to pontificate about the one,"right" true and only, "best" way to do anything than some others.
( Hint: there's no such thing!)
So ask away. Any problem you run into, at least a few, and likely many, of us have had to deal with it somewhere along the line. 
It can be confusing and even a bit daunting when you're just starting out. I'd like to recommend a book that I think will help you a lot. It's called "Beginner's guide to N scale model railroading." The author is Marty McGuirk, and it's available from kalmbach.com. 
Short, illustrated, and easy to understand, chapters take you through; planning, benchwork,
track, wiring and train control, (including DCC which, like Don, I highly recommend you start 
with now.) Other chapters cover Locomotives, freight and passenger cars, couplers, buildings, and scenery. Finally, the book walks you through how an actual N scale railroad,
(the Androscoggin Central) was built.
I don't know of any other one book that gives you a better start when you're new to this hobby.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Check also the SCARM own database with layouts and track plans - it can be accessed from Help menu or go directly to *N-scale* example layouts and track plans there.

Mixy


----------

